# Glass Top for 125 Gallon



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey All -

So I got a really nice 125 custom tank online on craigslist. It's wonderful save one small problem. There is no glass top for it. As such evaporation is a major issue and the wood on the hood is starting to warp. 

I tried finding one at my LFS with no luck. The problem is that most glass tops I've seen are made for tanks with either no brace (18"x72") or have only one brace (presumably 18" x 36"). My tank has two braces which means I'd need three glass top pieces to fit it (18" x 24"). Any suggestions on where to find this or even what kind of tank I have so I can contact the manufacturer?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Aqueon makes an 18" x 72" 125 with 2 braces. Look inside the bottom frame for a sticker (look down while the tank is empty). 

You could buy 2 lids for a 18" x 48" 75 gallon and have a spare. This is what i would do if your measurement match up with Aqueon dimensions. 

You could buy the full length lid and have it cut to size at a glass shop (Pricey, but perfect results, they even polish the cut edge). I did this once with a lid that was too short for a tank with no center brace and put it on a tank with a center brace. Cutting up one I had but couldn't use was cheaper than buying a new lid.

You could buy the strip, hinge and handle online, get glass and make your own

You could measure carefully and request a custom lid be made for you by someplace like glasscages.com that makes lids. I would price this out if an aqueon lid doesn't fit.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Go to a local glass store with dimensions and they can make glass pieces for you, or just one big piece that goes over the whole top. One of my LFS is an expert glass maker just for this kind of stuff, had him make me a custom glass top for my 75G hexagon, turned out great, real high quality glass, real thick, real strong, and real good. If worse comes to worse I can have them made for you here.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd just make an sliding acrylic lid. It's cheap and easy; I'd shop at the Home Depot; they have the stuff cheap.


----------



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the good responses. I have a good glass guy that I can use. I know him from when I was trying to repair my siding and put my hammer through a window ! Thanks for all the help. I love this site!


----------



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

When i bought my 125g set up it came with a aqueon glass hood set up. It came with three panels that fit my tank perfectly. They do exist but i am not sure what they run as far as price goes.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Seriously, you can hand cut acrylic for a lot less than a glass cutter. And, If it's SW, you might have Coraline grow on it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I usually get 3/16" (doesn't bow like 1/8" does) cut for custom tops for 3-4' tanks. The plastic hinge and plastic strip for the back is available online (Drs. Foster&Smith) if you can't get it at your lfs. The 1/8" glass is fine for 18-24" widths. I epoxy drawer pull knobs on top for handles, but you can also buy the self-adhesive or slip-on replacement handles for the regular versa-tops if you prefer those.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I never use glass tops and I don't think anyone in our local reef club do either. Evaporation helps keep your tank cool. Everyone I know either has no tops or use screen or egg crate to stop jumpers.


----------

